# Princeton Reverb Chassis, with faceplates, ICE Socket $40.00 ....Kitchener



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca














I can pick this up and ship it if anyone here wants it.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Very cool


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> Very cool


Is that a reasonable deal...especially if it had to be shipped? 
I know that you are knowledgeable and experienced about ordering amp chassis, etc.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

yes, it's a very good deal. he paid approx. $135 CND plus shipping.

I've already built 4 Princeton Reverbs, and I have stuff on hand to build 1 more. That's the only reason I'm not jumping all over it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the response. Very helpful!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

This is where it came from. He doesn't have any PR's listed right now, but it's his stuff and it's excellent quality.

Zach Hunter


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

ahh, IEC. Kind of disappointed.


----------

